# neuer moderator "mark"



## Markus (20 Juni 2003)

auch er wird mich nun unterstützen.

weitere intrssenten einfach bei mir melden...


----------



## Mark (20 Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank Markus, Hallo Forenteilnehmer,

kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich arbeite im Sondermaschinenbau und bin dort für die Kalkulation, Projektierung und Programmierung von Maschinen zuständig. Hauptsächlich mit Siemens Produkten, Schaltpläne erstelle ich mit WSCAD.  Von der Ausbildung her bin ich Elektrotechniker.

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit
Mark


----------

